# PC Aufrüsten, i7 965 jetzt schon, oder lieber warten?



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

*PC Aufrüsten, i7 965 jetzt schon, oder lieber warten?*

Also ich erstelle hier mal einen Thread für meinen Haupt PC. 

Ich spiele Hauptsächlich momentan Battlefield 4 und ähnliches. Leider schafft er BF4 mittlerweile nicht mehr auf höchsten Details, was sich gerne wieder ändern kann  Dazu kommt noch, das demnächst ein neuer Monitor kommt, wahrscheinlich in 1980x1080 oder vll höherer Auflösung und meine Grafikkarte dann nicht mehr hinterher kommt. 

Zu meinem System: 
i7 920 auf 965 übertaktet, also 3.3GHZ mit großem Kühler
HAF X Gehäuse mit guter Kühlung und viel Platz
640 GB WD Festplatte 
ATI Radeon HD 5870 Grafikkarte
ASUS Rampage II Extreme Mainboard
6 GB Corsair 1600
2 DVD Brenner
Einige Lüfter usw... 
Netzteil hat glaube ich 630 oder 650Watt. 

So, eine SSD wäre ganz gut. Gibt es dort besonderheiten auf die man achten sollte? ca. 150GB sollten Reichen, so groß ist meine Windows Partition momentan auch. 
Zur Graka: 
Ich habe mich schon etwas umgeschaut und gesehen, dass ich die HD 7970 günstig gebraucht bekommen könnte. Jetzt ist die Frage, ob es nicht doch sinn macht in die R9 Reihe zu schauen und da was zu kaufen, darf ruhig gebraucht sein auch. Kenne mich da mit den Stromverbrauchen nicht so aus was da mehr Sinn machen würde. Hatte nur einen Vergleich gesehen, wo die 7970 in Leisung und Stromverbrauch recht ähnlich war zu den neuen R9 usw. 

Ach ja, natürlich könnte ich noch ne zweite 5870 dazu bauen, aber ich glaube das wäre Stromtechnisch nicht so schlau. 

Vielen Dank schonmal und einen Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Also, da würde ich unbedingt mal die Grafikkarte aufrüsten! Die CPU ist zwar auch schon was betagt, aber die Karte: schon eine R9 270X für 150€ (Neupreis) ist ca 50% schneller, d.h. fast so schnell als wenn Du eine zweite 5870 einbauen würdest! Eine R9 280 (180€) ist dann nochmal 15% schneller, eine R9 280X (210€) weitere 15% - die wäre wiederum vergleichbar mit ner 7970 GHz-Edition.  und dann kommt die R9 290 ab 260€, die nochmal 25% schneller ist. Wenn man eine von Asus rechtzeutig vor Ablauf der Cashbackaktion (bis 18.1.,  https://www.asus-insider.de/aktionen/deals/  ) bekommt, kostet die sogar effektiv nur 230€. Der Strombedarf der R9 290 ist allerdings recht hoch - nicht zu hoch für Dein Netzeil, aber nur die Karte selbst kann 200-260W ziehen bei Last, und eine Nvidia GTX 970 braucht nur 150-180W, ist dabei sogar nen Tick schneller - kostet aber mind 300€ 

Und an sich solltest du auch 8GB RAM haben, nicht nur 6GB. 


Falls dann nur mit der neuen Karte immer noch hakt, dann muss halt auch ne neue CPU her


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe mir mal die 280X angeschaut, das würde mir ganz gut passen wenn ich die für 150€ gebraucht bekomme. Sieht von den Benchmarks auch ganz nett aus. 

Von den CPU Temperaturen könnte ich locker noch mehr übertakten, aber das war jetzt nur so einfach bei mir weil das Board das schon von sich aus macht, die i7 sind ja nicht die am leichtesten zu übertakten. Oder meinst du ich sollte noch versuchen auf ca. 3.8 GHZ zu kommen? Das Mainboard ist halt schon ganz nett, wenns ne passende bessere CPU für den Sockel gibt, würde ich dann dort auch eventuell tauschen. 

Würdest du dann eher die 280X oder die 7970 empfehlen? 

Zu den Ram: Da der i7 Triple Channel hat vom Ram her, läuft er halt momentan mit 3x2GB deswegen keine 8gb. Wie würdest du dann auf 8gb gehen? Ich würde ansonsten einfach schauend dass ich die 6 Channel voll lade und halt auf 12GB komme.

Bleibt noch die Frage der SSD


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Wenn es Dir nicht zu teuer ist, dann geh auf 12GB. Nur ne neue CPU lohnt sich für den PC aber nicht mehr, da der Sockel schon veraltet ist. Neue CPUs für dem Sockel 1366 gibt es eh keine mehr im Handel, außer dem i7 920 selbst   und passende, bessere CPUs werden gebraucht viel zu teuer gehandelt. Der i7-980X zB kostet gebraucht 300€ oder mehr, und der ist sogar schon etwas schwächer als ein Core i5-4460, den Du für 160€ neu bekommst - mit Board 240€. 

Wegen der Grafikkarte: beide sind an sich sehr nah verwandt, das ist im Grunde genommen egal - die R9 wäre halt neuer, da ist die Chance höher, dass Du eine bekommst, die noch nicht so "verbraucht" ist


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja ich tendiere jetzt auch zur neueren R9, da ist auch noch etwas mehr Luft nach oben falls ich die noch etwas höher takten will. 

Ich versuche mal 12GB zu finden irgendwo, dann hab ich auch für längere Zeit ruhe, außer ich muss das Board tauschen, dann sitz ich da blöd rum mit meinen 6 Ram Riegeln. 

Also CPU erstmal behalten. 

Bei den SSD's gibt es da große unterschiede oder kann ich mehr oder weniger irgendeine SSD nehmen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Falls es keine Probleme wegen Deines Kühlers gibt, sehen die hier gut aus https://www.alternate.de/Mushkin/DIMM-12-GB-DDR3-1600-Tri-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/860040?  oder auch die https://www.alternate.de/G-Skill/DIMM-12-GB-DDR3-1600-Tri-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/249543? 

Du kannst natürlich auch 3x 4GB einzeln holen. zB G.Skill RipJaws DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder flache Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM 4GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS4G3D1609DS1S00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das ist sogar etwas günstiger. Es muss ja kein "Kit" sein. 


SSD: Gut und günstig sind die Crucial MX100 oder ADATA SP900 mit jeweils 128 oder 256GB (je nach Bedarf), oder auch die SanDisk Ultra Plus (128GB SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) bzw Ultra II (240GB SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ). Zumindest bei der ADATA wäre auch ein Adpaterrahmen dabei, um sie in einen normalen Festplattenschacht einzubauen, falls Dein Gehäuse keinen 2,5-Zoll-Platz hat


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Na, da bin ich besser mit dem voll machen der Corsairs dran, die würde ich für ca. 40€ bekommen, also weitere 6GB, dann hätte ich 12. 

Das mit dem Kühler passt, da ist noch ein kleines Stück platz. Ist ein Noctuah wenn ich mich richtig entsinne. 

Zur SSD: Gehäuse hat natürlich einen Rahmen. ich werde dann wohl mal die San Disk bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Ach so, dein Board hat 6 RAM-Slots? Dann kannst Du natürlich 3x2GB holen.


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja wie gesagt, das liegt an der Tripple Channel Eigensachaft der "alten" i7 Reihe. Deswegen 6 Stück, weil entweder 3 oder 6 belegt sein sollten bestenfalls. Da das Rampage sowieso von allem viel zu viel hat, hat es auch 6 Slots  Bisschen overkill aber naja. Bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden damit!


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Gäbe es eigentlich nicht neue Xeon CPUS, die aufs board passen würden? Oder sind die nicht so fürs gaming gedacht?

Gibt es von der R9 280x irgendeine Variante die du empfehlen würdest?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Die neuen Xeon sind für die aktuelleren Sockel 1155 oder 2011 oder 1150, wobei der 1155 nun auch schon veraltet ist, obwohl der neuer als der 1366 / 1156 ist. 

Es gab mal 2012 noch zwei Xeons für den 1366, aber die kriegst Du heute nicht mehr. Es gibt zwar noch einige Xeons für den Sockel 1366, aber erstens haben die dann nur ganz wenig mehr Takt als Deine CPU, dürften also kaum schneller sein, zweitens kosten die dann so viel wie ein neuer Xeon, der deutlich schneller wäre, und drittens bin ich gar nicht sicher, ob man damals für den Sockel 1366 nicht für die Xeons auch noch spezielle Serverboards brauchte.  Bei Deinem Board jedenfalls steht nix von Xeons als kompatible CPUs, das würde meinen Verdacht bestätigen. Mainboards - RAMPAGE II EXTREME - ASUS   Und dass die Xeons seit einer Weile als "Geheimtipp" für normale Gaming-PCs genannt werden liegt nämlich nur daran, dass die noch gar nicht mal sooo lange auch auf ganz normale nicht-Server-Boards passen UND eben einige Modelle günstiger sind als deren Core i5 / i7-Brüder, die technisch fast identisch sind. 

Ich hab selber nen Xeon 1230v3 (für Sockel 1150) - der kostete damals, wo es noch nicht ganz so bekannt war, dass die ein "Geheimtipp" sind, 210€, obwohl er bis auf eine fehlende eigene Grafkeinheit und 0,1 GHz weniger Takt quasi identisch zum 60€ teurere i7-4770 ist. Also praktisch gleiche Leistung für 60€ weniger, passendes schon "solides" Board 70-90€, 8GB RAM 70€, also zusammen c.a.  360€. Inzwischen ist der Xeon 1230 bzw 1231 zwar etwa teurer, dafür sind RAM und Board was günstiger, so dass es bei ca 350-360€ bleibt. Nennenswert besser geht es derzeit erst mit einer sauteuren Sockel 2011-3-CPU, und nebenbei kosten da die Boards 100€ mehr als ein gutes Sockel 1150-Board...


----------



## Enisra (30. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nennenswert besser geht es derzeit erst mit einer sauteuren Sockel 2011-3-CPU, und nebenbei kosten da die Boards 100€ mehr als ein gutes Sockel 1150-Board...



nicht zuvergessen dass der RAM auch noch mal so das doppelte kostet, also die Kosten nicht nur um 60€ gegenüber dem 4790k steigen, sondern eher 225€ mehr kosten


----------



## hell046 (11. Januar 2015)

Also kleines Update, es sind jetzt 12GB Corsair Ram drinnen. 

Jetzt noch eine Frage, weil ich noch Windows 7 64 Bit laufen habe, gibt es Vorteile auf 8.1 zu wechseln? Weil ich finde Windows 8 und 8.1  nicht so prickelnd, deswegen würde ich nicht unbedingt updaten. Falls sich deutliche Vorteile ergeben, wäre das aber natürlich ein Wechsel wert.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2015)

Nein, das ist nicht nötig. Es gibt manche Games, die unter 8.1 schneller laufen, aber ein Umstieg lohnt sich nicht


----------



## hell046 (26. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,ich wollte mal fragen, ob die Empfehlung für die R9 280x noch steht, oder ob sich da wieder was geändert hat mittlerweile. Ich bin leider nicht zum Kauf der Graka gekommen, dafür wenigstens den Monitor geupdated. Also wird jetzt in 1920x1080 gespielt. So, jetzt hab ich Battlefield Hardline geschenkt bekommen und würde dies gerne auf "höchsten" Einstellungen spielen. Daher jetzt meine erneute Frage. Falls die Empfehlung für die 280x noch passt, würd ich die Tage ausschau nach einer halten.

Ach ja: Setup steht noch soweit bis auf Monitor und halt die 12GB Ram jetzt.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2015)

hell046 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich wollte mal fragen, ob die Empfehlung für die R9 280x noch steht, oder ob sich da wieder was geändert hat mittlerweile. Ich bin leider nicht zum Kauf der Graka gekommen, dafür wenigstens den Monitor geupdated. Also wird jetzt in 1920x1080 gespielt. So, jetzt hab ich Battlefield Hardline geschenkt bekommen und würde dies gerne auf "höchsten" Einstellungen spielen. Daher jetzt meine erneute Frage. Falls die Empfehlung für die 280x noch passt, würd ich die Tage ausschau nach einer halten.
> 
> Ach ja: Setup steht noch soweit bis auf Monitor und halt die 12GB Ram jetzt.


  Wenn du nicht mehr als um die 200-250€ ausgeben willst, wäre eine R9 280X immer noch top - vor allem die hier https://www.caseking.de/vtx3d-radeo...t-066.html?sPartner=185?campaign=psm/geizhals für nur 190€. Die anderen lieferbaren kosten eher 210€ und mehr. Eine Nvidia GTX 960 wiederum wäre da auf Seiten von Nvidia neu in der Auswahl dabei, die kosten ab 180€, aber mit nur 2GB RAM. Die Versionen mit 4GB RAM kosten mehr, aber auch nicht viel mehr: da gibt es 3-4 Modelle für 195-215 Euro. Allerdings sind die auch mit 4GB trotzdem langsamer als die R9 280X, so ca 10-15%. Vorteil Nvdia wiederum: sehr wenig Strombedarf. Im Gesamtpaket wären beide Karten also gut. Hier wären zwei gute GTX 960 mit 4GB http://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-960-4gd5t-oc-v320-044r-a1289352.html?hloc=at&hloc=de und http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce...c-gv-n960oc-4gd-a1288746.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

Mehr Leistung bekommst du erst ab der R9 290. Die ist zwar ein Auslaufmodell, aber noch vereinzelt für 280-300€ zu haben und wie oben schon gesagt um die 25% schneller als eine R9 280X. Hier zB  MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Danach kommt die Nvidia GTX 970 ab 320€, die bringt 5-10% mehr Leistung als die R9 290, und auch noch die AMD R9 390 gibt es auch ab 320€, die ist nochmal ein wenig schneller, aber braucht deutlich mehr Strom. 



Ich weiß nicht, wie genau es bei Hardline ist, aber bei Battlefield 3 hast du bei maximalen Details und 4x AA mit einer R9 280X etwas mehr als 60 FPS.


----------



## hell046 (26. Oktober 2015)

BF3 konnte ich noch problemlos spielen mit der 5870, ab 4 aber halt nicht mehr, da scheint sich dann durchaus was getan zu haben. 

Gebraucht wäre auch kein Problem, die 280x sehe ich gebraucht so bei 160€. Je nachdem.


----------



## hell046 (1. November 2015)

So, hat sich was ergeben. Bin durch zufall günstig an eine R9 290 Tri-x OC gekommen. Immerhin gleich eine leise Version und laut tests usw. soll die Karte nahezu an die 290x rankommen. Das hört sich schon mal gut an 

Ja, wenn man schon angefangen hat was aufzurüsten, hab ich mich gefragt ob es Sinn macht die CPU aufzustocken. Gibts da was interessantes oder sind die Unterschiede nicht wirklich groß. Die 290er soll ja nicht verhungern


----------



## svd (1. November 2015)

Der i7-965 ist noch immer ein guter Prozessor für Spiele. Mit 3.2Ghz ist er anständig getaktet, HT hat er ja auch schon, was ihm in optimierten Spielen ja zusätzlich was bringt. 
Probier einfach aus, ob du mit der Leistung zufrieden bist. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das unter FullHD nicht immer anständig läuft.


----------



## hell046 (2. November 2015)

An sich kann ich ja auch so schon nicht wirklich meckern, dafür dass nur noch ne 5870 drin ist, laufen die Spiele besser als erwartet. 

Dann bleibt der Prozessor erstmal, ich werd mich eventuell mal an den 3.6ghz probieren.


----------



## hell046 (15. Dezember 2015)

> SSD: Gut und günstig sind die Crucial MX100 oder ADATA SP900 mit jeweils 128 oder 256GB (je nach Bedarf), oder auch die SanDisk Ultra Plus (128GB SanDisk Ultra Plus Notebook 128GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHP-128G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) bzw Ultra II (240GB SanDisk Ultra II 240GB, SATA 6Gb/s (SDSSDHII-240G-G25) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ). Zumindest bei der ADATA wäre auch ein Adpaterrahmen dabei, um sie in einen normalen Festplattenschacht einzubauen, falls Dein Gehäuse keinen 2,5-Zoll-Platz hat



Ich bin gerade am SSD Einkauf, die San Disk war dann auserwählt, nur ist die nicht mehr lieferbar oder nur noch recht teuer ab 80€. Evtl. weil schon auslaufmodell? Gibts da momentan günstige und gute im 128GB Bereich die zu empfehlen wären?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2015)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade am SSD Einkauf, die San Disk war dann auserwählt, nur ist die nicht mehr lieferbar oder nur noch recht teuer ab 80€. Evtl. weil schon auslaufmodell? Gibts da momentan günstige und gute im 128GB Bereich die zu empfehlen wären?


bestimmter Shop oder egal?  zB SanDisk Ultra II SSD 120GB Sata III 2,5 Zoll Interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  oder SanDisk X300 128GB, SATA (SD7SB6S-128G-1022/SD7SB6S-128G-1122)


----------



## hell046 (15. Dezember 2015)

Shop alles egal. Danke schonmal für die 2 Tipps


----------

